# GERD affecting appetite



## j.martini24 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello all, I hope everyone is enjoying their Halloween weekend. I haven't posted here in quite a while.When I was diagnosed with IBS, my doctor also told me my esophagus was inflamed and that I had a hiatul hernia. Needless to say, I suffer from GERD. It has been absolutely horrific the past couple of months. Usually, I'd only suffer from GERD if I ate an obviously spicy food. Now, I seem to feel sick constantly. I wake up feeling quite nauseous. It usually subsides for a couple of hours, but I then suffer from heartburn all day. I'm hesitant to eat, and with my diarrhea from IBS I'm afraid I'm not getting all the nutrients I need. I've been particularly stressed lately, which I know has taken a toll on my already sensitive stomach.When I last saw my doctor he recommended that I take Pepcid. It does absolutely NOTHING for me! I no longer have medical coverage, so I'm hesitant to pay completely out of pocket for another visit to the Gastro. I've recently purchased Prilosec, but I'm concerned about it's warning not to take it with anti-anxiety medication, as I take Librax for my IBS.I'm also taking Tyenol Severe Congestion for flu-like symptoms. I don't want to be on too many medications at once.Any suggestions? I won't take Prilosec with Librax unless I consult a physician, but if anyone has any natural remedies, or any sort of advice, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi,I also suffer from IBS and Gerd! I was on a drug (Nexium) for a year and a half for the GERD but my doc told me to get off it as it depletes calcium and other vitamins/minerals.I stopped taking it and I have to watch my diet very closely, both for IBS and Gerd.Here are the acidic foods that I must avoid. citrus fruit, tomato, lemon, fatty foods, constipating foods, red meat, olives and olive oil to name a few. I have a dietician who is very helpful with identifying foods that trigger IBS.Also, I started to eat more alkaline foods (green vegetables, root vegetables) I have found this site to be very helpful. It lists alkaline vs. acidic foods.http://www.energiseforlife.com/list_of_alkaline_foods.php It may help you with your GERD. I also bought a couple books on the topic.... Very helpful!!!Good luck!P.S. If I take tylenol too long, that also upsets my GERD.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had pretty severe IBS D daily for 10 years. As a part of that, my indigestion, which dated back another 20 years, became full time, starting with my breakfast and continuing through the day. Near the end of that 10 year period I began to reflux at night. At that time, July 1998, I began taking a flavonoid supplement to treat my cholesterol blockages. Much to my surprise, my GERD stopped within 6 weeks and my D was slowly reduced over the course of the year. Seemingly unknown in those days, according to all of the research I could corral, is that the flavonoids have anti-inflammatory actions, some, it seems, specific to the GI system. In any case, this has allowed my to resume a normal life with a normal diet. Mark


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm interested. What is a flavanoid supplement? Would my naturopath have that on hand? Can you give me an example of a name brand and where to get that?


----------



## Jules989898 (Mar 31, 2012)

its normal too lose your appetite from Gerds disease it happened too me quite badly i visit a guy called Jan Der Vries he really helped me you should try and look him up the food i cant eat isChocolate citric fruit(drinks made with citric fruits)acid in food (malic acid citric acid that sort of thing)fizzy drinks tomatoes sweets pork ( u find pork in everything even sweets as pork gelatine)caffeinethese are things to be avoided always find alternatives


----------

